
The Physical Origin of Universal Computing - jonbaer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20151027-the-physical-origin-of-universal-computing/
======
brianclements
This concept really resonates with me in many ways. I like to also think of
the mind/body problem in the same way. Physical processes in the universe
construct the brain, and while in a different form, the same algorithms,
patterns, math, emergence form consciousness and the mind. These artificial
walls of difference/understanding/categorization only hinder our ability to
understand the true nature of things.

